# Gelatine-Köder



## touby (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich das Freiangelrecht in Zürich nutzen will, darf ich nur mit natürlichen Ködern (ausser Köderfischen), Fliegen bis Hakengrösse 8 und Nahrungsmitteln ködern.

Wer innovativ denkt, bemerkt, dass man sich seine Gummifische, Wobbler etc. nun also aus Gelatine giessen könnte. Quasi angeln mit Gummibärchen, einfach mit optimierter Form und dem passenden Aroma.

Bevor ich mich ins Zeug lege: Habt ihr das schon gemacht? Oder gibt es grundsätzliche Zeifel an dem Projekt? Abgesehen davon, dass sich die Gelatine schnell mit Wasser vollsaugt, dürfte das wohl recht gut funktionieren. Ich habe das bereits mit gekauften, sauren Gelatine-Fischchen getestet - allerdings ohne etwas damit gefangen zu haben. Die lassen sich locker eine Stunde lang auswerfen, ohne stark zu quellen oder sich zu lösen. Mein Zielfisch wäre der Barsch.

Zum Vorgehen habe ich mir bereits diese praktische Anleitung aus dem Internet gesucht: Gummibärchen herstellen

Die passenden Aromastoffe muss ich mir noch ausdenken. Den Zucker kann man jedenfalls sicher reduzieren/weglassen.

Also, was meint ihr? Lohnt es sich, das zu probieren?

Gruss Tobi


----------



## stefano89 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Find ich prinzipiell nen sehr interessanten Ansatz. Habe ich selber noch nie gehört, fände es toll, wenn du uns immer auf dem neuesten Stand deines Vorhabens hälst.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## tudells (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Es hört sich sehr interessant an, habe nur das bedenken das sich der Köder in verbindung mit Wasser evtl. auflösen könnte oder die Angelbozx versaut weil es bestimmt richtig klebrig ist . Feuchtes Gummibärchen klebt!!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Das ist in kürzester Zeit nur Zuckerwasser !!!
Twister kann man aus Speck machen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



touby schrieb:


> ...Wer innovativ denkt, bemerkt, dass man sich seine Gummifische, Wobbler etc. nun also aus Gelatine giessen könnte. Quasi angeln mit Gummibärchen, einfach mit optimierter Form und dem passenden Aroma...



Eine gute Idee für ein ungewöhnliches Problem; warum nicht.



touby schrieb:


> ...Bevor ich mich ins Zeug lege: Habt ihr das schon gemacht? Oder gibt es grundsätzliche Zeifel an dem Projekt? ...



Beides Mal: Nein.



touby schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen davon, dass sich die Gelatine schnell mit Wasser vollsaugt, dürfte das wohl recht gut funktionieren...


Das denke ich auch und das Rezept lässt sich sicher durch Zutaten ergänzen, die das zu unterbinden, in der Lage sind.
Da musst du dich eben noch ein wenig mit Lebensmittelchemie auseinandersetzen und ein wenig logisch denken, sowie mit Emulgatoren, Stabilisatoren, Stärken, Aromen usw. experimentieren.
Gelatine, viele Arten von Stärken, Gummi Arabicum usw. sind ja als Zutat nun wirklich nicht teuer, da kann man relaxt probieren, was zu machen ist.



touby schrieb:


> ...Die passenden Aromastoffe muss ich mir noch ausdenken. Den Zucker kann man jedenfalls sicher reduzieren/weglassen...


Sicher kannst du den Zucker weglassen, er dient nur dem Geschmack u. ein wenig der Konservierung. Beschussmodelle zum Beispiel, bei denen mit Handfeuerwaffen die Penetrationswirkung von Munition ermittelt wird, sind schließlich auch bloß Gelatinewürfel und garantiert zuckerfrei.
Statt Zucker könnte ich mir Salz vorstellen, weil es ebenfalls konserviert, Wasser bindet und sogar eine gewisse Lockwirkung hat.



touby schrieb:


> ...Also, was meint ihr? Lohnt es sich, das zu probieren?
> 
> Gruss Tobi



Wie gesagt, es lohnt sich bestimmt, hantier mit kleinen Mengen und finde erstmal die richtige Mischung aus Gelatine(auch da gibt's unterschiedliche Sorten) + Zutat X, also deinen "Werkstoff".
Form und Aroma ist dabei erstmal zweitrangig!


----------



## tom95 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Dann musst du bei einer Kontrolle aber auch einen Gummifisch essen, um zu zeigen, dass er nicht aus Gummi ist.:q


----------



## Angelzwerg (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Hi!
Ich hab mich hier im Board auch schon mal so ein ähnliches Thema erstellt.Hier der Link:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173831
Vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen.

MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

moin, ich finde auch, dass das echt eine super idee ist! Vielleicht versuch ich das auch mal, in unserem Verein ist auch Kunstköderverbot.
@angelzwerg: ist nicht wirlkich das gleiche... Unter Fruchtgummi verstehe ich Haribo-sachen, (u.a. auch Gummibärchen), aber er will ja seine Köder aus reiner Gelatine selber machen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Janbr (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Ich bin kein Chemiker, aber scheinbar laesst sich mit Milchsaeure die Wasserloeslichkeit von Gelatine herabsetzen. Es scheint einen Prozess zu geben, der sich Gelatinehaertung nennt zu geben. Dabei wird Gelatine mit Milchsaeure "gehaertet".

Allerdings ist natuerlich irgendwo die Frage wie sich ein natuerlicher Koeder definiert, denn schliesslich sind auch einge Kunststoffe mehr oder weniger natuerlichen Ursprungs.

Ich koennte mir auch denken aus Milch mit z.B. Essig Kasein auszufaellen. Das laesst sich in eine Form packen und im Backofen wirklich knueppelhart backen (z.B. fuer Wobbler) aber die Frage ist wie gesagt, ist das ein natuerlicher Koeder.

Es gab auch mal einen Bericht im Blinker, ueber sog. Behelfskoeder. Da hat auch einer Blinker aus Orangenschalen gebastelt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## touby (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



> Der Unterschied zwischem nem Kunstköder und nem Naturköder liegt darin, dass letzterer tatsächlich Nahrung - und zwar Fischnahrung - darstellt, während ersterer diese nur imitiert. Dabei ist m.E. völlig Schnurz, woraus das Nahrungsimitat besteht



Ich beziehe mich ja aber auf das Recht, mit Nahrungsmitteln zu Angeln und nicht mit natürlichen Ködern. Da kann mir keiner was anhaben, solange meine Köder zum Verzehr geeignet sind.

Ich habe soeben den ersten Versuch gestartet. Die Konsistenz der Gelatine ist gut gelungen. Auch das Einfärben mit Lebensmittelfarbe ist kein Problem. Ich schildere kurz mein Vorgehen:

Gelatine-Plättchen 15min in Wasser eingelegt, überschüssiges Wasser abgeschüttet, Gelatine in einem Plastiksäckchen in heisses Wasser gegeben bis es flüssig wurde (geschah innert Sekunden) und in die Form geschüttet.
Als Form fungierte Maisstärke-Pulver, in welches ich mit einem Kugelschreiber einen Abdruck gemacht habe.

Die resultierenden Gummi-Produkte haben eine Konsistenz wie Gummibärchen, allerdings ist ein Teil des Stärkepulvers aufgesaugt worden und damit der Abdruck nicht konturgetreu. Daran muss ich noch arbeiten. Wahrscheinlich reicht es, das Stärkepulver vorab etwas mehr zusammenzudrücken und damit zu verdichten.

Ich habe ebenfalls herausgefunden, dass man handelsfertige Gummibärchen einschmelzen kann. Sobald ich erste Rohlinge zum Abformen gebastelt habe, probier ich es einmal mit dem Einschmelzen...

Danke für die Antworten, speziell Janbrs Tip mit der Milchsäure werde ich berücksichtigen.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## kallebo08 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Da bin ich mal gespannt!
In nem schwedischem Angelfilm hat einer sowas ähnliches gemacht und es hat gehalten! Er hat damit aber nichts gefangen, weil er seinen Köder nach kurzer zeit gegessen hat:q:q:q!


Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Bassey (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

In nem Youtubevideo hat einer nen Jerkbait aus ner Karotte geschnitzt, ist doch viel einfacher!


----------



## jirgel (14. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Sind die nicht auch die Powerbaits von Berkly Maggots Worms Gulp aus so einen Matrial jeden falls zersetzen sie sich nach einiger zeit mit Wasserkontakt.


----------



## touby (15. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

So, neuster Stand der Dinge:

Gummibärchen einschmelzen klappt wunderbar. Einfach in einen Plastiksack packen, in kochendes Wasser geben und warten. Allerdings gibt das nur eine zähflüssige Substanz, welche die Konturen meiner Formen nicht annimmt. Ausserdem klebt das Zeugs dermassen, dass man es aus keiner Form zerstörungsfrei rausbringt, ausser in Stärkepulver. Ich habs mit Formen aus Alufolie probiert, die auch kräftig mit Speiseöl getränkt, aber selbst das reicht nicht aus. Und in die Formen aus Stärkepulver bringt man die Kontur nicht hin, weil die Gummipampe zu zäh ist. Zudem ändert sich die Konsistenz des Gummibonbons - es wird weicher und weicht schneller auf im Wasser.

Falls ich nicht bald eine bessere Idee für eine Form habe, werde ich wie Bassey geraten hat wohl doch noch zum Karottenschnitzer. Auch daraus lassen sich mit etwas Kreativität ganz schöne Dinger basteln... (habe ich soeben ausprobiert)


----------



## LocalPower (15. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Finds auch fragwürdig...aber das ist deine Sache.

Wenn dein Zielfisch der Barsch ist, würd ichs der Einfachheit halber mal mit nem gezupften Wurm probieren (TexasRig)...bzw. nen Wurm am DropShot #6


----------



## Domini (15. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



touby schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Da ich das Freiangelrecht in Zürich nutzen will, darf ich nur mit natürlichen Ködern (ausser Köderfischen), Fliegen bis Hakengrösse 8 und Nahrungsmitteln ködern.
> 
> ...


 

Hoi Tobi!

Also ich fischä au am Zürisee und find das sich die müäh nöd lohnt... da fischisch liäbär mit äm wurm am zapfä uf Egli odär so und ussärdäm isch das dann ja au spinnfischä und spinnfischä ghört nöd zum Freiangälrächt... obwohl ich dänk das du wänn unsahmswiess ämal än kontrolör chunt kei buäss übär cho wirsch... (wird sich ehär is füschtli lachä und dich eifach värwarnä...) Also wurm wär sichär fängigär...

und wännd doch nöd uffgisch dann värsuächs mal mit Süässholz (gits ja au immär a dä chilbi zum lutschä...)

Gruäss Domi


----------



## Janbr (16. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Ich weiss das Gummibaeren nach dem "Giessen" noch einige Tage Trocknen. D.h. lass deine "selbstgegossenen" doch mal an der Luft trocknen und schau ob sie haerter werden.

Jan


----------



## Mordendyk (16. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Finds auch fragwürdig...aber das ist deine Sache.
> 
> Wenn dein Zielfisch der Barsch ist, würd ichs der Einfachheit halber mal mit nem gezupften Wurm probieren (TexasRig)...bzw. nen Wurm am DropShot #6



Da würde ich mir direkt mal ne 500g Dose Gummiwürmer aus dem nächsten Süßigkeitenladen holen und die am Texas/Carolina oder DropShot-Rig austesten. Sind ja genügend Würmer drinne und wenn nichts beisst, futtert man se eben selber 

Achja hier das Video welches bassey wohl meint: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX60m9CxIoo


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Sali touby,

in welchem Kanton willst den fischen? Meistens ist ja nur mit der festen Pose erlaubt. Gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Also stellt sich die Frage der Montage bzw. wie du da leben einhauchen willst.

Die Idee mit der Gelantine hatt ich auch schon mal, aber die Idee, das bei unseren schweizer Nachbarn zu machen ist genial :m

halt us auf dem laufenden, ich würd das auch mal hier im Kanton Thurgau versuchen.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

Mit Fruchtgummi würde ich gar nicht lange herum machen, das halte ich für ziemlich ungeeignet u. den falschen Lösungsansatz.
Das Zeug ist zu zuckerlastig und der Zucker bringt keine einzige chemische Eigenschaft mit, die dich zu deinem Ziel führt.
Die reine Gelatine halte ich für wesentlich Erfolg versprechender, vorallem, wenn man sie mit möglichst wenig Wasser ansetzt.
Eine hydrophobe Oberfläche, beim fertig geformten Gelatineköder hinzubekommen, halte ich für die größte Herausforderung.
Bezüglich Formgebung bietet sich wohl gießen an oder spritzgießen(mit der Konditorspritze).
Mit Abformlatex, Alginat und Gips lässt sich dazu jeglich erdenkliche Gießform herstellen.:g


----------



## Domini (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit Fruchtgummi würde ich gar nicht lange herum machen, das halte ich für ziemlich ungeeignet u. den falschen Lösungsansatz.
> Das Zeug ist zu zuckerlastig und der Zucker bringt keine einzige chemische Eigenschaft mit, die dich zu deinem Ziel führt.
> Die reine Gelatine halte ich für wesentlich Erfolg versprechender, vorallem, wenn man sie mit möglichst wenig Wasser ansetzt.
> Eine hydrophobe Oberfläche, beim fertig geformten Gelatineköder hinzubekommen, halte ich für die größte Herausforderung.
> ...


 


am besten kaufst du dir einfach ein patent


----------



## BallerNacken (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



Domini schrieb:


> am besten kaufst du dir einfach ein patent



Weißt du wie teuer ein Patent ist? Das geht mit allem drum und dran an die 5000 Euro. Und dann ist es nur Deutschlandweit geschützt...

Wie dem auch sei. Sehr nette Idee, sollte man vielleicht doch verfolgen. Nur ob du mit der rechtlichen Sache da durch kommst.#c

Ich habe grundsätzlich keine Ahnung davon, aber es wird schon nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man solche "Gesetze" bis zum geht nicht mehr ausreizt. Naja kannst es ja drauf ankommen lassen, wenn es das Projekt bis zur fischbaren Reife bringt.


----------



## Domini (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Weißt du wie teuer ein Patent ist? Das geht mit allem drum und dran an die 5000 Euro. Und dann ist es nur Deutschlandweit geschützt...
> 
> Wie dem auch sei. Sehr nette Idee, sollte man vielleicht doch verfolgen. Nur ob du mit der rechtlichen Sache da durch kommst.#c
> 
> Ich habe grundsätzlich keine Ahnung davon, aber es wird schon nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man solche "Gesetze" bis zum geht nicht mehr ausreizt. Naja kannst es ja drauf ankommen lassen, wenn es das Projekt bis zur fischbaren Reife bringt.


 
für erwachsene am zürichsee umgerechnet 100 euro...


----------



## King Wetzel (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*



touby schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich ja aber auf das Recht, mit Nahrungsmitteln zu Angeln und nicht mit natürlichen Ködern. Da kann mir keiner was anhaben, solange meine Köder zum Verzehr geeignet sind.
> 
> Ich habe soeben den ersten Versuch gestartet. Die Konsistenz der Gelatine ist gut gelungen. Auch das Einfärben mit Lebensmittelfarbe ist kein Problem. Ich schildere kurz mein Vorgehen:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ein sehr interessantes thema ist das hier 
vlt ist es auch möglich die form aus salz zu machen das bringt dann nochmal geschmack an die köder 
MFG Henry#h


----------



## ErnyC (14. März 2011)

*AW: Gelatine-Köder*

grüazi miteinand

hier findest Du den Link zum Patent #h

http://www.aln.zh.ch/internet/baudirektion/aln/de/fjv/fischerei/patent_bestellen.html


ich fisch nun im zweiten Jahr auf die Eglis..

Das einzige was ich bei den Gummis recht praktisch find... sie sind nicht so teuer wie Schweizer Würmer ;O)

Wer von Euch fischt denn mit der Fliege?

Würd dies gerne lernen!


----------

